# Fanes EN mit 222mm x 70 Cane Creek dbair CS XVOL ausrüsten?



## joernconrad (5. November 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen, mein Fanes, das serienmäßig mit einem 216mm Cane Creek DBair CS ausgestattet ist, mit der 222mm x 70 -Version zu bestücken.

Zum Hintergrund:
Ich nutze das Bike nicht nur zum Runterschreddern, sondern prügel das Teil auf zuvor auf die Berge. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich jetzt mal den Travel Chip auf Position 3 gesetzt, um die Gabel und den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler und damit bei bergauffahrten weniger wippanfällig zu machen.
Bisher gefällt mir die Geo ganz gut, zumal ich, damit der Dämpfer auch mal vernünftig zumindest in die Nähe des Endanschlages geht, statt dem empfohlenen Negativfederweg von 13mm mit ca. 18 bis 19mm fahre. Den Travel Chip auf 1 hatte dann zur Folge, dass die Bodenfreiheit unter dem Tretlager zu Wünschen übrig ließ (bin auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht...), da ich bei dem SAG und Rückenlage natürlich recht weit runtersacke.

Meine Idee ist nun, den 222mm x 70- Dämpfer einzubauen und den Travel-Chip wieder in Position 1 zu drehen. Durch die verlängerte Bauweise müsste das Fahrwerk ungefähr die Geo bekommen, die bei dem 216er Dämpfer in Position 3 erreicht wird - also die 11mm Tretlagererhöhung. Ich habe mal grob nachgemessen: 216er in Position 3 und 222er in Position 1 müssten also ungefähr die gleiche Geo ergeben.

Der Vorteil an der Sache wäre dann , dass ich neben der Fahrwerkerhöhung einen etwas längeren Federweg bekomme ( müssten ca. 1,5 bis 1,8 cm sein) und so das Fahrwerk noch etwas fluffiger einstellen kann. Vermutlich wäre hier die Nutzung eines XVOL-Dämpfers besser, um eine flachere Kennlinie zu erreichen. Nötigenfalls konnte man ja einen kleinen Spacer einschieben, um die Kennlinie anzupassen.

Hat sowas schon mal einer von euch bei dem Bike gemacht und entsprechend Erfahrungen bezüglich Ansprechverhalten gewonnen?


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. November 2014)

1. Kann es sein das bei dem 222mm Dämpfer die Wippe gegen das Sitzrohr kommt. Schon mal gestestet?
2. Wer emphielt 13 mm SAG? Ich sag mal empholen ist 25-30% je nach vorlieben. Das wären dann bei 63mm ca. 16-19 mm. 
3. Es sollte bei jeder verstellung des Federweges auch der SAG angepasst werden. 
4. Die Bodenfreiheit sollte bei jedem gleich sein egal wie viel man wiegt, deswegen passt man ja auch den SAG auf sein Körpergewicht an.
5. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. Du willst die Geo von Position 3, dann fahr doch Position 3. Du willst mehr Federweg, dann solltest du dir mal die Sennes anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joernconrad (7. November 2014)

1. passt
2. Alutech / Cane Creek
3. stimmt
4. stimmt auch, aber bei 13mm SAG ist mir die Feder zu hart und ich nutze nur max. 60 - 70 % des Federweges. Bei einem Druck, der 30% SAG ermöglicht, sackt mir das Heck zu weit runter.
5. Ich möchte das etwas weichere Ansprechen der Wippe aus Position 1 mit der Fahrwerkserhöhung von Pos 3 kombinieren.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Trotz 30% SAG noch ein wenig erhöhtes Fahrwerk und weicherer Wippe
Ich habe mir übrigens auch die Sennes angesehen, die war auch eigentlich der Grund, warum ich ich Alutech gefahren bin, aber für meine Zwecke ist das nicht das richtige Bike - wenn auch eine SEHR reizvolle Kiste!!!
Ist natürlich klar, dass man den Travel Chip dann nur noch auf "1" fahren könnte. Für andere Einstellungen wäre der Dämpfer zu lang, so dass die Wippe anschlagen würde. Aber das wäre völlig i.O.

Ich weiß aber auch noch nicht, ob ich das wirklich machen soll. So ein RICHTIGES Schnäppchen ist der Dämpfer ja nun auch nicht. Und die Frage ist ja, ob der Mehrwert lohnt...


----------



## Piefke (7. November 2014)

joernconrad schrieb:


> 4. stimmt auch, aber bei 13mm SAG ist mir die Feder zu hart und ich nutze nur max. 60 - 70 % des Federweges. Bei einem Druck, der 30% SAG ermöglicht, sackt mir das Heck zu weit runter.


Alternative: Coildämpfer, kein Durchsacken und eine lineare Kennlinie


----------



## Ganiscol (7. November 2014)

Was gefällt dir denn am empfohlenen sag nicht, ausser der vermeintlich nicht genügenden FW Ausbeute? Ist er dir so generell zu hart?


----------



## joernconrad (7. November 2014)

Also von "nicht gefallen" kann man im Zusammenhang mit der Fanes wirklich nicht sprechen. Das Teil ist mit Abstand das geilste Bike, das ich bisher hatte! Mir fällt momentan nicht wirklich etwas Konkretes ein, was man an dem Teil hätte ändern sollen. Und ich glaube genau hier liegt das "Problem" . 
Ich bastel an dem Bike so gerne rum, dass ich inzwischen fast alle Möglichkeiten der Bastelei durch habe - nur die Geo liegt noch vor mir..   Und da reizt es mich einfach zu gucken, was noch geht.

Die Federgabel, die FOX VAN 180, habe ich trotz meiner 100kg mit einer lilafarbenen Feder bestückt. Jetzt werden gleich einige Aufschreien und mich als völlig Gaga abstempeln, aber ich habe alle Federn durchprobiert, und die lilafarbene ist genau die, die mir 4 bis 4,5 cm SAG gibt - und das OHNE zusätzliche Vorspannung. Die Gabel läuft PERFEKT!!!
Ich muss dazu aber auch ergänzend sagen, dass ich vorne recht "hoch" fahre: L-Rahmen mit 3 dünnen Spacern (zusammen ca. 1,5 cm), einem Azonic Barretta-Vorbau mit 15mm rize und einem SQLab 311 Lenker mit 50mm rize (geiles Teil!!!!!!!!). Für mein Fahrgefühl eine perfekte Kombi, die das Gewicht aber eher nach hinten bringt.

Tja, und hinten....

13mm SAG ist, wie ich finde, schon relativ straff. Das ist natürlich beim bergauf-Radel nicht schlecht, aber über Stock und Stein runter (war letzte Woche auf dem Kaiserweg am Brocken unterwegs...) ist es mir zu hart. Immerhin brauche ich für 13mm SAG einen Druck von 170 bis 180 psi. 
Ich habe dann den SAG auf ca. 19mm erhöht. Dann läuft das Bike bergab "runder", bergauf sacke ich aber doch ein wenig hinten weg und das Tretlager liegt relativ tief.
Das alles bezogen auf TravelChip-Position 1!

Fraglich ist nun natürlich, ob man einen 222er Dämpfer so einstellen könnte, dass er mit 1/3 SAG läuft (dann müsste das Bike aufgrund der längeren Bauweise des Dämpfers ungefähr die gleiche Geo haben, wie bei Nutzung des 216er mit 13mm SAG), antriebsneutral ist UND den Federweg ausnutzt. Für letzteres müsste man dann vermutlich die XVOL-Variante des CCDB nehmen.

Momentan bin ich aber erst mal dabei, das Verhalten des Hinterbaus mit dem original 216er in Position "3" zu testen. Hier SCHEINT die Kennlinie gänzlich anders zu verlaufen: In normaler Belastungsphase auf gerader Strecke ist der Dämpfer, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der um einige mm weiter vom Drehpunkt der Wippe entfernten Aufnahme des Dämperbolzens, härter, was schnellen Fahrten auf mehr oder weniger ebenen Strecken deutlich entgegen kommt. Trotz dieses Verhaltens nutzt der Dämpfer aber wesentlich mehr Federweg, wenn es etwas ruppiger wird. Es SCHEINT fast so, als würde die Progression hier flacher verlaufen. Aber da mag ich mich auch irren.


----------



## joernconrad (7. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Alternative: Coildämpfer, kein Durchsacken und eine lineare Kennlinie


Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Seit meiner Fox VAN bin ich ein völliger Feder-Verehrer! Aber an dem Ding würde mir der ClimbSwitch fehlen.


----------



## Piefke (7. November 2014)

Marzocchi Roco TST coil


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. November 2014)

Wenn ich deinen Spacerturm "sehe" plus Vorbau- und Lenkerrise solltest du vielleicht eher mal darüber nachdenken eine zentrale Position auf der Rad zu erreichen. So wie du hinten drauf sitzt wird das eh nix. Auch fürs runter Fahren hört sich das eher so an als ob du "Arsch raus" fährst.


----------



## joernconrad (9. November 2014)

Na, soooo hoch ist der "Turm" nun auch wieder nicht. Aber du hast schon recht. Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Bikern sitze ich sicherlich relativ weit hinten (von der Balance her). Aber, wenn man die 40 überschossen hat, muss man langsam auf die Gelenke achten...!  Da sind Flat-Bars ohne "Turm" ein no-go -  zumindest für mich. Rein vom Fahren her ist das super-angenehm. Und Handgelenke und Schultern danken es einem!!! 

Na, ich muss mal sehen, wie ich das mache. Momentan probiere ich gerade mit der "3" in verschiedensten Einstellungen. Momentan habe ich das Fahrwerk (hinten mehr, vorne etwas weniger) richtig schön straff. 
Über Wurzelteppiche fährt es angenehm direkt, jedoch ohne wirklich harte Stöße im Lenker, sackt aber trotzdem bei starker Belastung noch fast durch. 
Und die Gabel habe ich jetzt zwei Klicks vorgespannt - ein Traum...!


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. November 2014)

Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild von deinem Rad hier rein, interessiert mich irgendwie wie das aus sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joernconrad (9. November 2014)

"Arsch raus"...  Meinst du hinter den Sattel? Klar, das mache ich schon mal. Wenn ich z. B. Treppen runter fahre, dann kommt der Sattel etwas runter und der Körper nach hinten.


----------



## joernconrad (9. November 2014)

Kann ich morgen bei Tageslicht gerne mal machen. Aber da wird nichts spektakuläres kommen...  Die 0,7 Grad Geo-Erhöhung wird man kaum sehen, und selbst der "Turm"  ist noch locker 3cm tiefer als der (nicht besonders hohe) Sattel.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

liest sich irgendwie als wenn das rad dir zu klein ist....???


----------



## Ganiscol (9. November 2014)

Oder den CCDBA abseits des Luftdrucks noch nicht ideal eingestellt. Da kann man sich wohl auch verrennen im Vergleich zu simpleren Dämpfern.


----------



## joernconrad (9. November 2014)

Ja, definitiv! Wenn man vorher nur die Preset-Dinger wie z. B. meine FOX CTD Gabel hatte, muss man wirklich erst mal viel probieren. Aber das macht ja auch Spaß. Und wie gesagt, momentan läuft das Teil schon ZIEMLICH nach meinem Geschmack. 

Zu klein ist das Fanes übrigens nicht. Bei 1,81 ist L sogar laut Empfehlung eher üppig bemessen. Hat mir aber bei der Probefahrt auf Anhieb zugesagt.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2014)

Wenn eine vorwärts orientierte Haltung auf Dauer Probleme bereitet, liegt das vielleicht weniger am Alter, als am fehlenden Ausgleichtraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2014)

Ich hab 42 auf dem Tacho und hab den Lenker mit 1/2 Zoll Rise ganz unten auf dem Steuersatz. Bei mir wurde es im letzten Jahr viel besser mit der Ausdauer auf dem Lenker als ich endlich mal auf meinen Bikebuddy gehört habe und jetzt jeden zweiten Tag morgens das Terraband schwinge. Fahre gerne technisch schwer und steil. Lasse es gerne mal krachen. 180 cm groß. M-Bike siehe Signatur. Mit jedem cm den ich vorne runter kam fühlte ich mich bei Steil sicherer und weniger geneigt vorn über zu gehen.

Und ja, mit Arsch raus meinte ich den Hintern unnötig hinter den Sattel ziehen. Eine tiefe zentrale Position ist gefragt. Die kostet auch wiederum ordentlich Kraft in den Beinen auf Dauer.


----------



## joernconrad (26. November 2014)

So, das Thema habe ich für mich abgeschlossen - auch OHNE Dämpferwechsel  :

Ich habe nach vielen Spielereien und vielem Probieren mit den drei Travel-Modi nun die beste Einstellung für mein Fahrverhalten und die überwiegend von mir gefahrenen Strecken gefunden. Ich habe mich, da ich das Bike auch für längere Strecken mit XC-Charakter und Uphill nutze, für den Modus 3 entschieden, den ich nun hinten mit 16 mm SAG und vorne an der VAN mit 41 mm SAG fahre. LSC auf 12, LSR auf 19, HSC und HSR momentan noch offen. Das ganze in Kombination mit Conti Trail King Prot.-Bereifung (vorne 2.4 mit 1,8 bar, hinten 2.2 mit 2,0 bar). 
Egal, ob ich nun irgendwelche Treppen runter fahre, über Wurzelteppiche bügel, oder kleine Sprünge mache, das Bike liegt ruhig auf der Strecke, "schlägt" nicht, hat super Traktion (vorne kein Vergleich mehr mit den Hans Dampf!) und hat genug Reserven, um meine 100 kg zu wuppen. 
Und selbst auf Radwegen läuft das Bike nun so, dass man auch mal 50 km im platten Land fahren kann, ohne den Schnitt zu versauen. 
Jetzt müsste das Ding nur noch bei gleicher Leistung und Stabilität 10,5 kg wiegen, dann würde ich sagen: Mehr geht nicht! :-D
Aber auch so bin ich immer mehr begeistert von dem (oder der) Fanes. 
Breites Grinsen vorprogrammiert :-D


----------

